# funny/strange names



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hello again

How did you guys get the names that you use

Me....Red0ne, it came about many years ago when i bought a new ford sapphire cosworth and it was so so so red and my mates said here he comes in the red one and thats where the name came from

Paul


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Well, it's a long story, but basically, I'm *Barry*, and (you're ahead of me here, aren't you?) my dear wife is *Sue*! 

Barry


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello RedOne,
mines Twodogs afer the crazy mad pair of labrodors that run our house.
all the best 
Twodogs


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Coz I've got big feet and I am 6ft 4" tall and very hairy and often put my foot in it!


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Barry .........i love originality  :lol: :wink: 

Did you ask sue for her permission? :twisted:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Don't I always?!!! :wink: 

Barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

At school my nickname was Spike and with my real name being Mike it wasn't a big leap to Spykal when I was looking for a unique handle to use on the web.

Michael Spykal


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We have the same sort of long story as Barry and Sue,...funnily enough 8O  

M&D


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

First bit nickname, second bit is part of vans registration number. A local news forum needed 7 digits thats how that started and being a simple mind try and keep handles the same for log in etc


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well I worked in South Africa with the Zulu people (nursing) and Judy and I call ourselves the Zulu Wanderers when we are "Letterboxing" on Dartmoor...........just like to retain a reminder of the years spent working in S Africa

Rita


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sitting in front of the computer the night I signed up, looked up at the shelf, saw the Homer mug my kids had bought me (yes I’m a fan), thought of motorhomer, then my daughter came into the room, I asked her opinion, she then suggested adding Simpson, that’s how it became Motorhomersimpson.

Had to laugh though, when I signed up I miss spelt it, Motorhomersimson, Nuky corrected it for me, and when I thanked him on the thread I did it again, Doh!


Motorhomersimson, Doh!…..I mean Motorhomersimpson……..Rob


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

:roll: Thought the guys on site might think i was a rich female of Jewish persuasion,didn't work,it was worth a try.


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I was a mod in the sixties with a Lambretta scooter and my workmates called me Mike the bike,so when I joined this forum and my first choice of nickname was already taken I chose this one.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

HelenB because ?

1 I am definateley on the 'B' list of celebritys ?

2 I am an absolute 'B' to work with/for ? Sure the lads on the farm would agree with this

3 Because I am definately 'B'rilliant ?

4. Because I am as busy as a 'B' ?

5 Or none of the above because it's the first letter of my surname ?

You will never know :lol:


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

My first name ic Chris and guess where I live


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Think i'll leave you all guessing
Heres a clue I don't need shampoo

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Nothing intentionally rude folks!

My christian name is Richard and like a lot of Richards I'm called Dick, my surname is Lewis so I used "Dick" and the first two letters of my surname.....simple eh?

Thinking about it, why are Richard's called Dick?

Answers on a postcard please.....................


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

chrisatoxford said:


> My first name ic Chris and guess where I live


Er Cambridge :scratch:


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

I don't know how my name was created on this forum. It is my Christian name and the first three characters of my surname. I think that when I first logged on I was allocated the name because I could not think of anything clever or trendy to use. I'm now disappointed with it having looked at some of the really classy names. 
John


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

JohnHow said:


> I don't know how my name was created on this forum. It is my Christian name and the first three characters of my surname.
> 
> That's disappointing, I thought you were a native American Indian........
> 
> he he.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Maybe for the 5000th member celebration there should be a vote on the best and most appropriate nickname. I know I would not win but I could certainly think of a few to vote for.
John


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

DOCTED
second part is simple my name is Eddie
first part is because I used to run a computer network when I worked for a living and I was called on to fix problems and thus was named Doctor Ted. I don't know why Doctor I never cured a blessed problem. :twisted:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ephesus-A well preserved ruin, I'll leave it at that.

Don


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

It was pretty hot when i joined and the dog would only go out at night.Whilst filling out my application form i was listening to the jazz on Moondog Taxi fm station via Windows Media Player.It just seemed to fit.

The avatar speasks for its self.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Both wife and I have christain name beginning with p and the surnames Lea- also what the schoolteacher used to call me when doing the register!!
Leapy





Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## 92309 (May 1, 2005)

My first name is Charles - shortened to Chas. Surname starts with B so just added a y to get ChasyB because I think it sounds good.

I used to have the nickname of 'knuckle' during my youthfull excesses as a 'greaser' in the 70's. Purely because I had a yearning for a knuclehead harley - honest! 8) 

I don't care what people call me really - as long as it's not too early in the morning.........


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Long time a go in the days of CB (Citizen Band) radio I picked 'Maverick' as I suppose I was a bit of one. Used to travel a lot and thinking of the old wild west type of thing.

Similarly my dad was 'Tumbleweed' like in the old wild west, drifting from place to place.

Was slightly annoyed when Tom Cruise used it in Top Gun, maybe he pinched it from me?


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
well i get around pretty fast and you can guess where i live .

ps: i dont like trains :lol:


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all
Guess what my occupation was before I quit. :wav:


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Cos I'm a 'bird' whose forever reinventing herself... :? :wink: 

usually after various life/health problems...........

but I'm still here!!  

Lyn


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

The name I wanted to use was already in use, and this one covers my hobby rather good.
No question about what I drive as a MH.

Leo


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

A great deal of thought went into mine :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
My first name and initial of surname.
Sid


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Ah, Leo, but what would happen should you buy a different manufacturer's m/home? You could become an entirely different person! Most disconcerting (particularly for your family!!!)

Whereas with my name, my only problem is a divorce...  

Barry


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

barry 

thy doth believeth you are treading on thin ice

when you get divorced, my guess is that sue will make you continue using her name
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   8) 

Paul


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Nope! I just gotta marry another 'Sue' (as if there could ever be another...)

Barry


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Barry

you are a braver man than i (or is sue out of the room)

as i have said to my beloved on many occasions

"i dont think i could train another one"

even after 30 years you would think that she would know what i am thinking :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Paul


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Sue's out of the room (how did you guess?!!!)

I wouldn't swap her for the world, and she knows I truly mean that. And I'm also too old to train another...!

Barry


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

As with everyone else, a great deal of time and thought went into the creation of an original and amusing name I could use in the forum :dontknow:

I am a semi-retired stamp dealer [philatelist] and used to specialise in German stamp issues so.............

I'm tired, I am going for a long sit down. ottytrain5:


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

My name is just boring old judy but our Springer Spaniel is called Jabulile which means Happiness in Zulu


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

BarryandSue,

There is no other MH I would dare to buy!!
Is not a topic for discussion so I'll stick to VW!!

Leo


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

*nickname*

My surname is Smith and when I was setting up my email account it kept rejecting anything with Smith (probably several million of us trying at the same time)!! so in the end I put in my initials and then closed my eyes and punched some more keys. I was happy with the result and have used it ever since. Sounds like there something "for tea" tho.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've no idea where mine came from.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Author Message
> autostratus Posted: Sat Dec 11, 2004 9:52 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Mr Elddis, perhaps. :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Hi,
When I got my first Dalmatian everyone thought it was because of the film (the live action one had just come out) but it went back 35 years to Watch With Mother - The Woodentops.
The family had a Dalmatian - called Spottydog - and in those days children were less articulate it seems and they were known as spottydogs universally, nowadays they all call them Dalmatians, but we older kids still call them spottydogs!
I had five until a couple of months ago, but having emigrated this week, down to one awaiting shipping - but he is "the biggest spottydog in the world"!


Gill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I am watching this thread and when it gets a new reply the name of the respondent is displayed in on the thread so before I look I try to guess what the reason is for the funny name.
So far I have been right a few times:

BarryandSue...............easy peasy
Twodogs.....................ditto
Bigfoot........................thought he may be a sasquatch?
MandyandDave............yes another give away
Dodger148..................No, nothing in there to give you away
Zulurita.......................No, read it as Zul....Urita thought it was foreign
MotorHomerSimpson....No, thought you were a Simpson with a MH
Hymmi.......................gotcha
MiketheBike................yes but thought it would be a 500 Velocette
HelenB.......................yes got you too, I think, you little B
Chrisatoxford..............this is like shooting fish in a barrel
Dickle........................thought you were a Little Richard
JohnHow.....................No, an old native american name maybe
Docted........................No, thought you may be a dyslexic Doctor
Bauldy........................got you too, I'm follically challenged as well
Ephesus......................No, all a bit Greek to me
Moondog.....................Yes, seen the avatar
Leapy..........................No, but had some wicked thoughts
Chasyb........................Chas with a yellow bucket...No
Maverick......................a big 10 4 on that one good buddy
theflyingscot.................No, Wrong, it just had to be a train spotter
storeman.....................Gotcha
phoenix.......................new bird risen from the ashes
vw_busje.....................a VW somfin'
SidT............................too easy
Phylymann...................No, but I get it now...very cryptic
judy.............................thought this one might be a trick question
csd4t............................No, a friend of R2D2 or C3PO maybe
autostratus...................Easy Peasy
spottydog.....................101 dalmations can't be wrong


to be continued.......................


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

spykal no wonder you don't sleep nights with that lot bussin around in your head.Good job theirs a few of us around with you while everyone else is snuggled down,i love it.

What a pair of creeps you pair are RedOne and Barry you make me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol: and Barry if your Sue divorced you,you wouldn't have a van to talk about on here,well maybe half of one.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> spykal no wonder you don't sleep nights with that lot bussin around in your head.Good job theirs a few of us around with you while everyone else is snuggled down,i love it


More fun though than a rivetting discussion of whether my battery charger is bigger than your battery charger. :lol:

Mike


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I don't think I'd even have half a m/home, Hymmi! I wouldn't have half of anything!!!

Barry


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hymmiiiiii

you sit there posing as a sweet innocent little owl, :twisted: calling me and my new found friend barry "creepeees" you have cut me right to the quic, and by the look of barry's response you have got the man, not knowing wether he is whole or half, in fact, he fears he may even dissappear 8O 8O 8O

I think that, in my opinion, the sweet little owl avtar should now be changed to reveal your true identy    :twisted:

Wolf, fox, shark possibly an assiassin

it is the only way for barry and i (friends only, marriage off,) to be able to hold our heads high, otherwise i,(cant speak for barry) will spend the rest of my days in fear of .........TH*E HYMMI*........  

Terrified

Paul


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi RedOne,

Let me explain,when Barry asked you to marry him,and you knocked him back.I was a sweet innocent owl,Then he asked me to be his bird,offered me a ring for my claw.
I had booked the barn for our reception,K.F.C. were doing the catering.He promised me a new four bedroomed nest.
Then he knocked me off my perch,told me he was already married and didn't give a hoot about me.This as you can imagine ruffled my feathers,but i am wiser now.

So yes RedOne i have changed,i am now a wolf in owls clothing and when i see your new found friend Barry i will bite his b*~.

With a name like BOOBIE COOTIECHUNKS RedOne i would keep my head down you may set Barry off again 8O 8O 8O .

Spykal,you have never seen my battery charger!!!!!!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi!!!

Bite my bonce? I would expect better from an ex-fiancee...

Flighty, that's me!

Barry


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Owls don't mate in the rain-it's to wet to woo!


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

Read novels with less intrigue than here.

Back to the thread. 10 points and a star for the person who gets mine right :?:

Merry christmas everyone

rodders


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Is your name Rodney? or do you come from Streatham.
Or do you work for Dyno Rod or are you a plumber?


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

hi bigfoot 

give the man with the sie ten's the ten points and the star.

Life's simple if your simple like me. :? :? :? :?


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

i know the answer

you are del boys brother, and you have bought a motorhome
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Paul


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

Hi red 

could be close !!

there again I might just be coverting the reliant van into a 6 berth motor home..

Any designs forthcoming try new thread perhaps!!

Just Rodney


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hiya bigfoot,very good,didn't get the chance with Barry anyway he was off,got an umbrella :wink: .

I was going to say that RedOne,my favourite prog.of all time.

Rodders,we were parked at Peterboro show one year next to a guy camping in a Reliant Robin honest,don't think it was six berth,it might have had cantilever couldn't see 8O .


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Clipped:
> Spykal,you have never seen my battery charger!!!!!!


Hy Hymmi
Sorry but at the time of that post I was distracted by a rivetting discussion in another thread, about getting all charged up, but....

I would love to see yours....battery charger that is,.... and if you give me *amp*le time I would *volt* over the ether to you, where we could make *contact* in some remote *electrical field* in your motor*ohm* I know there is a *potential difference* between us but I would show you *watt* my stand alone system is like, I know that you would in*fuse* about it. 

Mike


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hiya spykal,

That is brilliant,now you have got me in a flap.

Are you really that romantic,or would you just let me down FLAT.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

sugarplum.... from Swan Lake....love the music...live most of my life in fairyland anyway, it's surreal...except I'm definitely the ugliest duckling :roll: :roll: overwight with glasses and a hearing aid...but hey, I can dream :lol:


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

ps ....this is my castle......"I wish" :roll: :roll: 

Cinderella's at Magic Kingdom


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

:angel13: .............THE OWL IS NOT

Spykal.........Beware, do not be fooled by those huge owl eyes and that fluffy down


:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

my friend barry is a broken man

Paul


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hiya spykal,
> 
> That is brilliant,now you have got me in a flap.
> 
> Are you really that romantic,or would you just let me down FLAT.


Argh you have cut me to the quick too.....how did you know that I was just one of those wind up wonders 

Mike


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

RedOne,

Ahhhhhh,that's cute,that is me really.

What is Barry going to do without you sticking up for him,while you are enjoying the sunshine,take your laptop he can tell you if we get on at him    .

spykal,

How do i know,a little bird told me. :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Wurz ... name of my cat, she looked like a right Gummidge when we got her. 

Big ball of fur interwoven with straw and what looked like a sheen of chip fat .... mmmm nice.

Leigh


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

RedOne - hymmi's getting on at me again...!

Barry


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

barry

i was concerned, i had not heard of you for a while and feared the worse, but now i see you have appeared again

fear not , your integrity is safe, :roll: :roll: 

the owl will soon shed her feathers to reveal her true identity

but until she does the men are unsafe :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Paul


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

Guess what? could it just be that i am a very proud grandad?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

At boarding school I was called Droopy but I would prefer not to go into that because unfortunately it was not true but probably is now. Pusser is a derviative of Purser when Pursers use to be on board war ships and are now not. I assume an infamous Purser with my surname started the ball rolling and now all people with my surname in the RN are called Pusser i.e. White is chalky. Edwards - Bungy Plumb - Sugar Smith - Smudge etc.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

BarryandSue said:


> Well, it's a long story, but basically, I'm *Barry*, and (you're ahead of me here, aren't you?) my dear wife is *Sue*!
> 
> Barry


That is so spooky ... what's the chances of that happening again.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

about the same as me being called "droopy"


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have this overwhelming feeling that I shouldn't have brought Droopy up. Just a gut feeling - call it intuition if you will.... sod it.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

well Droops

being an ex matelot (like myself) you should have learnt by now to keep it quiet if you dont want it bandied all over the place
8O 8O 8O 
So now i guess it will be droopy by name and as you put it droopy by nature     

my mouth is tightly sealed as to what i have been called in the past, some good , some not so good

Anyway pusser (droops) good to see you are posting lots of stuff, even if we have not been formerly introduced

Paul :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

" i am one twisted mother"


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Names*

fdh = my initials, adi = my job (driving instructor)

Merry Christmas Darling / Wherever you are :santa: :santa: :santa:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Very good, fdhadi, but how on earth do you pronounce it??? 8O

Barry (pron. Ba-rry)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Red0ne said:


> well Droops
> 
> being an ex matelot (like myself) you should have learnt by now to keep it quiet if you dont want it bandied all over the place
> 8O 8O 8O
> ...


Nice to meet u Redone - I was to buntinary what King Herrod is to baby care. I just cannot imagine how you got your nickname - Perhaps HelenB or Raine could come up with some suggestions. Where is Raine? Hasn't been kidnapped again I hope.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Names*

Pusser,

knew someone who had Brewers Droop.
Laid off the beer, now stands to attention on demand.

Keep it up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Names*



fdhadi said:


> fdh = my initials, adi = my job (driving instructor)
> 
> Merry Christmas Darling / Wherever you are :santa: :santa: :santa:


...and to you luv 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Names*



fdhadi said:


> Pusser,
> 
> knew someone who had Brewers Droop.
> Laid off the beer, now stands to attention on demand.
> ...


I think I've got to lay off food and smoking. But I like to think it got worn out by excessive use when I was younger. And I think at this point it would be churlish not to thank the ladies of Virgins Corner in Singapore for their help in this matter.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Names*

RedOne,

no idea. f d h a d i suppose :?

Eurodisney / Paris between christ/new yr anyone ????????????


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Names*

Sorry meant Barry not RedOne, but know you 2 are so close.

fdhadi


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Oi! Keep yer 'ands orf! I saw 'im first... :wink: 

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Names*

He's all yours Barry 

but think the Captain might have something to say about that :wink:


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Barry

thanx for the defence,......... you know what these driving instructors are like, anything in a boilersuit and wellies :lol: :lol: :lol: 

lots of love to you all
:? :? :? :? 
Paul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Names*

Paul

Forget the boilersuit's, to much like hard work.
We all know what you pilots are after when you start flying low. 

fdhadi


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Mine is from the novel Don Quixote by Cervantes. It is the name of Quixote's horse.

Rozinante is described as a bit of a knackered old cart horse but Quixote in his "altered" state of mind thinks of him as a proud charger.

Have since mid 70's associated this name with many of the things we tend to name. Appropriate, as due partly to poverty and partly to inclination I have tended to go for older things.

65 triumph T120, static vans, email addresses, computer log ins, server name, 1985 merc 207D. And somewhat worryingly I suspect it is more and more associated with myself.

Coincidentally, its also used by John Steinbeck, in his book Travels With Charley, for the motorhome he travels in. Must reread it sometime.

I still think Don Quixote is the funniest book i've ever read though. Incredible how little humour has changed in 400yrs.

---
Steven


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

I like wandering and aspire to be James Bond  

Ric


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

sorry missed the 8) .

Ric.


----------



## 92763 (May 1, 2005)

Morning all

My handle was given to me by a past homie, as i was growing various varietys of chilli plants on all available window sills (Mandi became the chillimans chick)

Rick & Mandi B


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

*funny/stange names*

sugarplum.... from Swan Lake....love the music...

G'day all

disappointed nobody's picked up on my deliberate mistake....above.....of course it's from the Nutcracker Suite.......I figured that as most of the members on this forum are men, I might need it??...cheeky?? ....actually everyone's been amazingly helpful and informative and i wouldn't miss this site for anything....OK well, maybe not anything! :roll: :roll:

sugarplum x

ps.. wonder what the % is for m/f ?..:?:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We all noticed Sugarbabe but we were to polite to mention it :roll:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I don't have a creative bone in my body, so mines a bit obvious - first part of Christian Name, and Initials.

Bit late to change it now anyway!


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Pusser said:


> We all noticed Sugarbabe but we were to polite to mention it :roll:


Yeah...right!! Take your word for it!

sugarplum....plum...plum


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

like chris from oxford i'm roi but from n wales. 
not very exciting or inventive. 
logic, it escapes me sometimes


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*names*

sue +L first name and surname will be a've of a pi--er when i revert to maiden name in the new year though. should.ve done it years ago but lost the divorce certificate. bit of a CRAFT moment--------------- think about it oops remind me not to check site after a few gins and a bottle of amorone


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: names*



suel said:


> sue +L first name and surname will be a've of a pi--er when i revert to maiden name in the new year though. should.ve done it years ago but lost the divorce certificate. bit of a CRAFT moment--------------- think about it oops remind me not to check site after a few gins and a bottle of amorone


Very topical I think....

The first Suel the angels did say
Was to certain poor shepherds in fields as they lay;
In fields where they lay keeping their sheep
On a cold winter's night that was so deep.

chorus: 
Suel, Suel
Suel,Suel
Born is the Queen of Camberwell.

(If you come from West Wittering, we have a problem)


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Ojibway is a Canadian First Nation tribe. The avatar is a sacred turtle painted by First Nation artist Norval Morriseau. Some time ago I worked with the First Nation people. My wife and I were involved with a mural painted by Norval Morriseau for the Indians of Canada pavilion, Expo67. Out of respect for tribe I have adopted the handle 'Ojibway' and the avatar is relevant the principle of motorhoming!


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

My nick name? Pretty obvious really, if you know my lifestyle.



(My real name is Horace Ontel. Would I lie?)


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

As there are so many new members i wanted to laugh a little more as to where you got your user names from

Laughter is good for me.................so the shrink said

Paul


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Goes back to the CB days. (How long ago is that!)
Salesmen in America were called Drummers from the 1st. guys on the boardwalks, literally banging drums to sell quack medicines.
I just thought changing after retirement to Ex-drummer, made me sound like Keith Moon who is TOO quiet these days!
Late Drummer has the same connotations!


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

you try getting an email address on aol using mikesmith :roll:


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

My initials are JAB, simple really, used it on a number of forums for years!

John 8)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Names*

Hi to all

A loonnngggg, long time ago, I was at a dance ( dancing lessons) with a few pals, and was chatted up by the most gorgeous, stunning looking girl you could ever wish to meet, a girl who got everything she ever wanted, she was lacking in one thing only, "brains"

She asked my name and was told C o l i n, she then asked how do you spell that " is it C O With an L Yes " hence the name C O W ith L Y es, COWLY, one of my pals jumped in and said yes you spell it with an L, COWLY, but some people call him Colin for short !!!

never went out with her due to lack of brains,, however on reflection I think "I" was the one lacking brains, later found out, she had everything she ever wanted as she was the only child of a multi-millionaire, and spoilt rotten,

Missed opportunity, the story of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!

COWLY / Colin[/u]


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Male, living on a hillside in Scotland.
There is no alternative, as the grocer's daughter said.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I, at one time, did not like my name to be shortened at all, and would not answer to any nicknames, but i have mellowed with age, and use Raine, cos someone used to call me that, even tho i took no notice, and now its quicker than typing Loraine- so there ya go! :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

eek, the puter is playing up, have we got another hacker? :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

eek,again! sorry guys and gurls, something straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange is happening!


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Being of a lazy disposition and already using the handle on a yamaha fj1200 forum (its a motorbike) have since used it on this site and ebay amongst others, sadly I no longer have the fj1200 but its replacement a fjr1300 more than makes up for the loss. Now if only I could persuade her indoors that we should buy one of those funmovers we could combine the Deffleff and the fjr1300     heaven


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

My name's Andrew and one of my mates christened me android which I used on all of the forums I joined, until on a new one I discovered the name had already been taken so I added the GB and now use this for anything new


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine is from the bedroom window we look out over the Solent. the 2 came about when the Hackers got in and created the problems I couldn't get back into the forum properly so had to create another name so added the 2 to my original name
Ian


----------



## 93295 (May 1, 2005)

Although I was a originally a gas fitter, I have spent a most of my life working in the plumbing business............and for many years worked for long periods in France.

My first name is John.......so jon d'eau should be pretty self explanatory.

OK.......it should be Jeandeau.......but then you'd all think I was a girl.

Plus I liked the idea of the anonymous John Doe implication........


----------



## CJSinn (May 1, 2005)

Mines pretty boring really

two initials and the first 4 letters of my surname

i used to think it was quite cool, sort of a dj / rappa type thing :rr: 

err maybe not :roll: 

maybe I should change it to 'droppus' which is the nickname I've got here at work.

Chris


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

My name was my wifes idea ,As the motorhome is based on a Peugeot
She nicknamed it Penelope Pitstop, But hey pink matches my grey hair.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well mines pretty boring as well Christian name plus part of my surname (which is actually Mc) but thought mauramac looked better.

On another site I am known as mummymac - as my daughter sarah-mac also belongs to it and I was aiming for maximum embarrassment :twisted: it worked.

On the TOGS website fellow members likened my name to Caramac because they had fond memories of a chocolate bar - nice eh!

And finally when looking at my paperwork a Doctor once remarked "ah Maura Mc.... what a nice name, rolls off the tongue and easy to remember"   I was in my undies at the time and for some reason that caused me maximum embarrassment.

So there you have it - said it was boring.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Mines quite boring as well I am afraid, It comes from my name.
Chris Ogden, always been called Oggie, except for when I was at school of course, was Hilda then.
Our son has been much luckier, they haven't a clue who Hilda Ogden was these days.

Oggie, Oggie, Oggie :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

I spent many hours in the day of my teenage years studying the insides of my eyelids, and then not going to sleep until late.

My elder brother would often burst into my room with a resounding "WAKE UP POLLY", upon which his friends would chorus "but the Norwegian Blue prefers kipping on it's back".

I am still mostly known as Polly, but prefer Norwegian Blue. (Do I need to explain the Monty Python bit? Sorry, I'm a foreigner).

You can call me Pete for short (but not for long...) :lol:


----------



## 88787 (May 9, 2005)

Quite simple to work mine out  
First name is James (Reserved for sundays) and I am Scottish.
Combine the two (JamesScottish) = Jimmjock.
The nickname was actually stuck on me by a Rupert in the early '70s when I was in the army. 8)


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

*Funny names*

Basically because i am a grandad and very proud of it!
Grandad :lol:


----------



## 92870 (May 1, 2005)

Autosleeper Harmony - wanted a name for her that rhymed and hummed - Hermonie - much better than Hermione which reminded me of the actress Hermione Gingold (spelling?). Rolls off the tongue neatly now whenever I talk about my MH.
Thus my name is Hermonie! (well Jude really)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol well as most of you already know mine is taken from the framework of the website which is a Content Management System (CMS) called PhpNuke, hence NukeAdmin

Boring but it matches my IT Geek Image


----------



## 93819 (May 1, 2005)

*nicknames*

You can all thank Miss Bealing of 3B at primary school for PGTips. She used to call the register making up funny names for people and that was one of the ones she used for me! 

I had forgotten all about it until i had to enter a nickname to register on this site. 

Could have been worse - the other one was Horse's Bridle.

paula


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

chris an dee


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

chrisandee said:


> chris an dee


British creativity at its finest.  but with nice names like that, why change.


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Bill and I obviously share the same shaggy dog story as BarryandSue, MandyandDave! Although shortening my first name may give a slight edge of originality!! :roll: 

Karen


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pusser  

chris an dee


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

OK you can all stop guessing now - I'll reveal all

Chris is short for Christopher

an is short for and

Dee is short for Deirdre

so we end up with chrisandee

Hope I've brought you all out of your confusion !!

:lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Nora+ Neil

Very plain

Slan


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi chrisandee.

Blast! I thought you were Christine and Andy.

I can't be right all the time...!

Barry


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hIYA, Y'ALL, i have just trawled thro all the threads, and found Pussers new name- how come you didn't change yer avatar- or was it blacklisted or banned- and NOPE i haven't been kidnapped again, lol lol, just been to plymouth for L/weekend- but NOW I'M BACK :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

